# دارة التحكم بتيار تغذية خلية hho



## هاوي تقنية (11 مارس 2009)

تنتشر بسرعة كبيرة مقاطع لشرح تركيب الدارة الالكترونية و كيفية تجميع الخلية عمليا و تركيبها 

منها هذا المقطع يشرح تصميم الدارة كاملة 
ارجو ان يكون فيه الفائدة















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsMnwAKz2mM

​


----------

